# Post your meat based meals and fur/leather outfits (the fuck you PETA thread)



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

I recently enjoyed a nice Serloin steak last night and plan to eat some roast chicken later on and also:

Look at my hat made from cute mammals of some sort


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I ate some delicious raw lamb yesterday.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

I just think its funny that your wearing a corpse....

Most people freak out if you mention blood.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I just think its funny that your wearing a corpse....
> 
> Most people freak out if you mention blood.


 Its a warm soft and comfy corpse =D


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a trilby made from rabbit fur.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its a warm soft and comfy corpse =D


^corpse head the corpse eater.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I recently enjoyed a nice Serloin steak last night and plan to eat some roast chicken later on and also:
> 
> Look at my hat made from cute mammals of some sort



That hat is terrible. Just wow. I don't care what it's made out of, it's just, an ugly, ugly hat. Society should not stand for this...

Also I ate some chicken rolls for dinner this evening.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

http://gift-of-russia.com/images/4.jpg


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ^corpse head the corpse eater.


 Ohm nom nom. I have the odd urge to see if you can get skull helms on the internet.


EDIT:
RESULTS INCONCLUSIVE
But I did see this http://www.thisshitaintmine.com/frili/frili/ffffound/600_skull_helmet.jpg
So cool.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ohm nom nom. I have the odd urge to see if you can get skull helms on the internet/


Well I don't think you can get a human skull, which is in your head to go around your head....

It would have to broken & reinforced with leather or something or made from a larger animal.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

I ate at mc.donalds yesterday.
I count. :U


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes you do :V



Foxy_Boy said:


> Well I don't think you can get a human skull, which is in your head to go around your head....
> 
> It would have to broken & reinforced with leather or _*something or made from a larger animal.*_


 That was what I was shooting for.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I've found a cap with a skull on it.

http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/695/498/96/o_31846.jpg


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've found a cap with a skull on it.
> 
> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/695/498/96/o_31846.jpg


Sexy, how much?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Sexy, how much?



It's not mine, but I'd kill for it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's not mine, but I'd kill for it.


....Isn't it for sale online...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've found a cap with a skull on it.
> 
> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/695/498/96/o_31846.jpg


 Awright.


Nazis where badass, Evil bastards which I cannot condone, but badass still.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Also, just about anything I eat has some form of meat in it.
Except coke and water.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Also, just about anything I eat has some form of meat in it.
> Except coke and water.


 the way to have it. Right now I am eating bacon and eggs  so unborn children and pig chunks!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Awright.
> 
> 
> Nazis where badass, Evil bastards which I cannot condone, but badass still.


Its just a cute military/naval hat.

High ranking people in the army get those as their suit uniform.... but I think the lower ranking guys get white & blue ones...

& pretty much any captain of any kind of nice ship wears one of those.


ITS A SYMBOL OF AUTHORTEH!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the way to have it. Right now I am eating bacon and eggs  so unborn children and pig chunks!


Yay!
Unborn Chickens and Pig Chunks = Mmm.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I ate at mc.donalds yesterday.
> I count. :U



Wrong.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Awright.
> 
> 
> Nazis where badass, Evil bastards which I cannot condone, but badass still.



Heh.

Why thank you.



Rainwulf said:


> Also, just about anything I eat has some form of meat in it.
> Except coke and water.



Wrong again.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the way to have it. Right now I am eating bacon and eggs  so unborn children and pig chunks!


How are your eggs done?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> How are your eggs done?



With a wooden spoon.

Scrambled is the man's way of cooking eggs.

Because even if most men try for something else, they end up scrambled.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Yay!
> Unborn Chickens and Pig Chunks = Mmm.


 mhm! Maybe tomorrow I can make a bacon-and-cheese omelet

Scrambled with a bit of chili powder and salt and pepper.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> With a wooden spoon.
> 
> Scrambled is the man's way of cooking eggs.
> 
> Because even if most men try for something else, they end up scrambled.


Eggs are gross & bad for your cholesterol


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Eggs are gross & bad for your cholesterol



What's so gross about cooked fetus?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's so gross about cooked fetus?


I just don't like the taste...

*picky*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Eggs are gross & bad for your cholesterol


 using mundane health claims for not eating something makes you a pussy :V



atrakaj said:


> What's so gross about cooked fetus?


 Nothing!



Foxy_Boy said:


> I just don't like the taste...
> 
> *picky*


-Facepalm-  Pussy :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What's so gross about cooked fetus?



I prefer them uncooked.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I just don't like the taste...
> 
> *picky*



Ah.

I'm am pretty neutral about tastes.



TashkentFox said:


> I prefer them uncooked.



I don't like them runny.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

the retard brigade

i dont know
i have a few leather jackets from back when i was not a vegan
i have a leather belt that my friend's wife bought me when i was in switzerland

im sure i own something with animal-based glue in its construction
but the shoes im wearing are vegan-friendly


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Leather boots, some wool sweaters, a down-filled winter jacket or two that I managed to lose many years ago, a leather-bottomed backpack...

I received as a gift a few years ago a Mad Bomber fur hat that I later learned was made from real rabbit fur.  I wore it in one of the snowstorms we had last Winter, and oh boy, once the snow trapped in the fur melted, it stank to high heaven.  It got so bad that I couldn't have it within five feet of me anymore.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> using mundane health claims for not eating something makes you a pussy :V
> 
> -Facepalm-  Pussy :V


*bends over*


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> mhm! Maybe tomorrow I can make a bacon-and-cheese omelet
> 
> Scrambled with a bit of chili powder and salt and pepper.


Not helping when I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *bends over*



Go for it Ace.

You'll just get raped when you're asleep otherwise.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Leather boots, some wool sweaters, a down-filled winter jacket or two that I managed to lose many years ago, a leather-bottomed backpack...
> 
> I received as a gift a few years ago a Mad Bomber fur hat that I later learned was made from real rabbit fur.  I wore it in one of the snowstorms we had last Winter, and oh boy, once the snow trapped in the fur melted, it stank to high heaven.  It got so bad that I couldn't have it within five feet of me anymore.


 Oh god the reeek D:



Foxy_Boy said:


> *bends over*


Put this dress on first I'd rather think of you as a woman :V


Rainwulf said:


> Not helping when I haven't had breakfast yet.


 If its any consequence I'd share :3


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

Had a huge steak 2 nights ago for dinner. Medium-rare and still very bloody. Yum!

I have a leather jacket. I have no idea if it's real leather or not.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh god the reeek D:



And I kept brushing snow out so as little as possible melted on the fur.  :C


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> And I kept brushing snow out so as little as possible melted on the fur.  :C


 That bloody sucks, I once had this nice leather bomber but it freaking got stolen at a paty, wasted 2 weeks pay on that thing


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If its any consequence I'd share :3


Nah It's okay.

I have granola bars.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Nah It's okay.
> 
> I have granola bars.


Ohm nom nom. 


I am still hungery, D:I am tempted just to throw some all-beef Hotdogs in the toaster oven


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ohm nom nom.
> 
> 
> I am still hungery, D:I am tempted just to throw some all-beef Hotdogs in the toaster oven


That would go nice with some wolf chili.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Put this dress on first I'd rather think of you as a woman :V


Sounds kinky


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Eggs are gross & bad for your cholesterol



If you have a problem with cholesterol you should probably minimize the amount of egg yolk you consume.

If you don't have a problem with cholesterol eggs are not really a big deal.



atrakaj said:


> What's so gross about cooked fetus?



That's balut.  Regular eggs are just chicken ovulations.

That said, I just had a ham egg and cheese scramble, corned beef hash, bacon and some fried shrimp for breakfast and it was yummy ^^


----------



## Sumi (Apr 27, 2010)

Had a steak a few nights ago... And some Chicken yesterday xD So...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't consume any egg yolk.....

....Or egg, unless its been made into bread or something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That would go nice with some wolf chili.


 Hm... I have a craving for Irish stew. 



Foxy_Boy said:


> Sounds kinky


Sure just bend over and take it.


Sumi said:


> Had a steak a few nights ago... And some Chicken yesterday xD So...


 Steak is awesome.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hm... I have a craving for Irish stew.
> 
> 
> Sure just bend over and take it.
> Steak is awesome.


 
Ace, you're starting to remind me of Heck.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Steak is the best thing ever.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ace, you're starting to remind me of Heck.


Who?


Van Ishikawa said:


> Steak is the best thing ever.



I KNOW MAN.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm currently working on being a meat eating animal rights activist, minus the activist part. My goal is to move myself towards more ethically aware decisions, though that isn't entirely restricted to the animal rights realm.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Not a bad angle to do things in. Personally I take the "Do waht you will, buy food, hunt, but leather or fur, just Waste nothing" ethic.


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not a bad angle to do things in. Personally I take the "Do waht you will, buy food, hunt, but leather or fur, just Waste nothing" ethic.


 
I more or less agree this. No waste. No _unnecessary_ suffering (we are eating meat. Of course there is killing. There is no point to kicking around chickens for the lulz) and avoid the hunt/consumption of endangered species.

The latter is the the reason why I've been avoiding tuna of late. In case you didn't know, Bluefin Tuna populations are collapsing across the map.

That said, I am having a craving for veal all a sudden. Also own numerous leather items. I like the smell of leather.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck the PTA, making me go to all these stupid meetings and donate money to some hellholes they call "schools".


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Russ said:


> That said, I am having a craving for veal all a sudden.



Baby cows are de-fucking-licious.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 27, 2010)

I once had an animal activist yell at me for working at mc donalds. "mc d's kills ##### cows a day" no the slaughter house does that. "your making everyone fat" I don't make you eat here. "the cows and chickens are abused" blame the farmers. By this point she was saying something to her friend so I shouted "enjoy your leather seats" and left. 

Also steak, stir fried chicken, buffalo burgers, and fish.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

OH MAN NICE


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 27, 2010)

Black leather jacket and gloves.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Pop-Tarts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 27, 2010)

I eat meat all the time.
I have a steak in the freezer right now.

I own a rabbit fur coat, rabbit pelts, a fox tail, leather pants, leather boots, a leather collar, a leather coat, a full leather purse, and there are leather straps on my other purse.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

It's not an outfit but it's a lovely bunny pelt.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome pelt hon.



Russ said:


> I more or less agree this. No waste. No _unnecessary_ suffering (we are eating meat. Of course there is killing. There is no point to kicking around chickens for the lulz) and avoid the hunt/consumption of endangered species.
> 
> The latter is the the reason why I've been avoiding tuna of late. In case you didn't know, Bluefin Tuna populations are collapsing across the map.
> 
> That said, I am having a craving for veal all a sudden. Also own numerous leather items. I like the smell of leather.


We are hunters, and denying that would be simply a lie. I just think we ought to end life responsibly and in a humane way.




TashkentFox said:


> Baby cows are de-fucking-licious.


 MHM!



TriggerhappyWolf said:


> I once had an animal activist yell at me for working at mc donalds. "mc d's kills ##### cows a day" no the slaughter house does that. "your making everyone fat" I don't make you eat here. "the cows and chickens are abused" blame the farmers. By this point she was saying something to her friend so I shouted "enjoy your leather seats" and left.
> 
> Also steak, stir fried chicken, buffalo burgers, and fish.


That is just people bitching because we are not Vegans.


Awesome.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That is just people bitching because we are not Vegans.



you can buy more humanely treated meat


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I just think its funny that your wearing a corpse....
> 
> Most people freak out if you mention blood.



Your avatar makes me feel naughty .

OT: BLOOD!?!11!!//!/?

OMFG. Oh well. I just had some slow cooked marinated chicken.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> you can buy more humanely treated meat


 Good fucking luck finding that.  honestly can't be bothered, and it would cost more and I am making due as is.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Good fucking luck finding that.  honestly can't be bothered, and it would cost more and I am making due as is.



i've never had a problem finding it and im not even looking for it
you're so poor that all you can afford is really shittily treated meat?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fuck the PTA, making me go to all these stupid meetings and donate money to some hellholes they call "schools".



Wrong acronym, but nice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i've never had a problem finding it and im not even looking for it
> you're so poor that all you can afford is really shittily treated meat?


 I just buy food. What that food is: Who cares. Also I don't go out of my way for organic shit as well.


ArielMT said:


> Wrong acronym, but nice.


I lol'd


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I just buy food. What that food is: Who cares. Also I don't go out of my way for organic shit as well.



there's a difference between organic and not having to put your food through incredibly brutal lives so that you can have your burger
and humanely treated cattle and fowl is pretty popular and has been a fairly popular movement since the 80's


----------



## Wreth (Apr 27, 2010)

Russ said:


> I more or less agree this. No waste. No _unnecessary_ suffering (we are eating meat. Of course there is killing. There is no point to kicking around chickens for the lulz) and avoid the hunt/consumption of endangered species.
> 
> The latter is the the reason why I've been avoiding tuna of late. In case you didn't know, Bluefin Tuna populations are collapsing across the map.
> 
> That said, I am having a craving for veal all a sudden. Also own numerous leather items. I like the smell of leather.



Technically any killing of animals is unecessary, because humans can surive perfectly well without meat.

Just saying.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> there's a difference between organic and not having to put your food through incredibly brutal lives so that you can have your burger
> and humanely treated cattle and fowl is pretty popular and has been a fairly popular movement since the 80's


Well I hear nothing about it here. 
So whoo me.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well I hear nothing about it here.
> So whoo me.



well
have you really looked for cage free eggs or free range beef or anything


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

I ate a chicken today

and tons of waffles for some reason

Yeah PETA, I eat WAFFLES!

Also I don't know or care about PITA enough to make a hate thread about it.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 27, 2010)

I consistently get some delicious lamb at the gyro shop in the mall around the corner. Last night, multiple chickens were eaten in this house.

Also I have many leather shoes.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 27, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I ate a chicken today
> 
> and tons of waffles for some reason
> 
> ...



Chicken and waffles are delicious. Together. For some reason.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> well
> have you really looked for cage free eggs or free range beef or anything


 Don't see that shit in stores nope. Most beef is free range in Canada. So: lol. 


CynicalCirno said:


> I ate a chicken today
> 
> and tons of waffles for some reason
> 
> ...


 Its more of a "Fuck you guys let me have my steak and leather chaps Jacket thread.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Pork stew with white rice for lunch.

I also had a protein shake with MILK


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian...

Meat is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm a vegetarian...
> 
> Meat is bad and you should feel bad.



Fun fact:  Most vegetarians are pussies.

It's true.


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Fun fact:  Most vegetarians are pussies.
> 
> It's true.



I'm not a pussy, I'm just a cool vegetarian.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Fun fact:  Most vegetarians are pussies.
> 
> It's true.



Don't you mean Vegans?

At least vegetarians eat some animal-based products.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm vegan.

But fuck PETA, they just give us a bad name.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I'm vegan.
> 
> But fuck PETA, they just give us a bad name.



At least you don't live near their base of operations. -_-


----------



## Pawl (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> At least you don't live near their base of operations. -_-



Oh sweet Jeebus... I'm so sorry D:


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't you mean Vegans?
> 
> At least vegetarians eat some animal-based products.



_All_ vegans are pussies.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> _All_ vegans are pussies.



I assure you I'm kickass, despite my vegan-ness.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I assure you I'm kickass, despite my vegan-ness.



I don't know you, so I cannot pass much on the pussy judgement..


----------



## Wreth (Apr 27, 2010)

I have respect for vegans, they must be strong willed to give up so much stuff.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> _All_ vegans are pussies.


I have to thank you for earlier posting about cow hormones & fast food & stuff.

I am scarred & will do everything in my power to stay away from such products *vomits*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm too tired to read through this.

Everyone's down with delicious animal pieces, right?
_Jelly_? -folds arms-


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.mcfats.com/images/kangaroo-steak.mcfats.com.jpg


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/4061244402_e6dda1d485.jpg


Fuck you PETA, I'll eat my Country Emblems if I want too. *Noms*


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I have to thank you for earlier posting about cow hormones & fast food & stuff.
> 
> I am scarred & will do everything in my power to stay away from such products *vomits*



What's wrong with rBST?

It's good protein B)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> What's wrong with rBST?
> 
> It's good protein B)


Get it away >_>

I don't want steroids & growth hormones in me ;_;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a leather wallet... I haven't eaten eaten meat in a couple days though... ;~;


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

I have some taxidermy items (rabbit fur, coonskin cap, antlers) and I eat lots of meat. Beef jerky is awesome :3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Get it away >_>
> 
> I don't want steroids & growth hormones in me ;_;



You should be a vegan and only eat natural products that contain no meat and become a pussy as well.

I'll be here eating my 200+g of protein a day which probably includes several small animals considering my proximity to Chinatown.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You should be a vegan and only eat natural products that contain no meat and become a pussy as well.
> 
> I'll be here eating my 200+g of protein a day which probably includes several small animals considering my proximity to Chinatown.


Beef is a natural product..... Its supposed to be >_>

Theres still fish...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Beef is a natural product..... Its supposed to be >_>
> 
> Theres still fish...



Yeah but mercury...

Do you want to end up like the Mad Hatter?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Beef is a natural product..... Its supposed to be >_>
> 
> Theres still fish...



Free ranged beef dawg.
Or Kosher meat.

And if you eat fish, there's a good chance that it can have mercury and/or ther metals...which is bad


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah but mercury...
> 
> Do you want to end up like the Mad Hatter?


....Is that really _that_ bad?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

My grandfather had a bear rug. It was so soft...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> My grandfather had a bear rug. It was so soft...


I have always wanted a lion or bear rug. Do you know how much he paid for it?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have always wanted a lion or bear rug. Do you know how much he paid for it?


 He shot and skinned it.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2010)

thread needs moar recipes

Bolognese di Dio

Use anywhere you'd use a jarred meat sauce, e.g. atop spaghetti, in a lasagna, etc.  Can probably be adapted to a kick-ass chili too.

For the meat, use all lean ground beef, or replace up to 1/3 the quantity with pork or veal.

For each pound of meat, you will also need:

1 small/medium onion
1 carrot
2 ribs of celery
1-3 garlic cloves (optional)
3 tbsp butter (this ingredient doesn't need to be scaled up 1:1, just a generous amount sufficient to saute the veg)
1 cup milk
1 cup white wine
1 28 oz. can Best Goddamn Tomatoes Ever, crushed or diced
Salt
Black Pepper

First, small-dice all your veggies, and mince your garlic.  In the biggest, heaviest pan you got, get your butter hot and add the garlic, stir it around for 30 sec.  Then add the onions and a little salt and saute until translucent, then the carrots and celery.  If there is a lot of liquid in the pan now, reduce heat and gently simmer it until it mostly evaporates.

Bring the heat back up and add the meat.  Stir and cook until the meat is browned, then reduce heat.  If there is liquid in the pan, let it reduce to almost nothing.  Then, add your milk and let that reduce to almost nothing.  Then, add your wine, and let that also reduce to almost nothing.  This will take a long time.  If you're making a large batch, this may be an all-day affair.  Bring a book or a DS or something to the kitchen.

Once all the liquid is almost gone, add your tomatoes.  Reduce heat until bubbles are barely breaking the surface, and reduce.  Stir occasionally, or it will scorch on the bottom, even in the heaviest pan.  Once it is at the desired consistency, take off heat, add salt and pepper to taste, and serve.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> He shot and skinned it.


Damn, that's awesome. I wish taxidermy were a bigger business, I want to learn to do that so bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Fun fact:  Most vegetarians are pussies.
> 
> It's true.


 Unless they have them yes.



Pawl said:


> I assure you I'm kickass, despite my vegan-ness.


 (see my above comment)



Molly said:


> Damn, that's awesome. I wish taxidermy were a bigger business, I want to learn to do that so bad.



hahahaha Badassery.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Is that really _that_ bad?



It is extremely bad if you consider stuff like rBST and other hormones bad to your health.

It's probably like 1000X worse for you.

This is because mercury consumption has _actually been shown to be detrimental to your health_.

(I eat a lot of fish and seafood, btw)


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Im wearing a hat made from a real raccoon right now~ ^_^


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah but mercury...
> 
> Do you want to end up like the Mad Hatter?



We'll be getting enough of that from our compact-fluorescent light bulbs when they burn out and we throw them away.  Drink up. :9


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Man, I could really go for a nice medium-rare steak right now...


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 27, 2010)

Bacon.


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Had moose sausage for dinner.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Bacon.



I had a Subway BLT toasted sub for supper because of you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

I had some pepperoni pizza...


----------



## Telnac (Apr 28, 2010)

*Food:*

Steak/chicken/pork, the usual.

Eel is pretty much my only unusual one.


*Leather:*

Leather doublet, leather boots, leather belts, leather gloves, leather trenchcoat, and probably a dozen leather items I can't think of at the moment.


*Fur: *

Rabbit fur Russian-style hat.  It worked wonders for keeping me warm even when out in -20F Wisconsin winter nights.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2010)

There's no big difference between organic meat and 'regular' meat produced here aside from stricter control for organic cattle but there is in my opinion, little difference between the taste and quality of organic beef and regular beef with the Quality Assurance mark.
We take pride in the premium quality of our meat and related dairy products.

On that note: Yesterday I had chicken, today I'll probably have a nice thick and juicy burger since someone ate the steak that I would have had yesterday.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

I did want one of those absolutely retarded russian fur hats
but i cant find one made of faux fur

man
oh well
guess ill just wear my beanie for now


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I did want one of those absolutely retarded russian fur hats
> but i cant find one made of faux fur



You're retarded for thinking they're retarded.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I did want one of those absolutely retarded russian fur hats
> but i cant find one made of faux fur



 Really?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 28, 2010)

Me, I love meat.

I wonder why no Texans have come to talk about barbecue. I'd like to go to one of those barbecue joints.

Maybe I could take one of you to Puerto Rico, go out to Guavate and have some delicious pig roast.

http://www.puertoricodaytrips.com/wp-post-images/guavate-1a.jpghttp://www.puertoricodaytrips.com/wp-post-images/guavate-1a.jpg


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Really?



yes


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> yes



lol, fukken link.

http://www.tundragear.com/

hit faq.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks, man c:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

Food: Scrambled eggs for breakfast most of the time (Usually two eggs plus two pieces of cheese plus about a tablespoon of milk for extra fluffiness).

Not a meat but I love the milk that I get from Kroger. It comes from a dairy farm that raises it's cows in more natural settings, and does not use things like growth hormones. There is an obvious difference in the taste of the milk, and the quality of food made with it. It' comes in glass jars, with a 2 buck deposit but if you return them rinsed you get the two bucks back.

When I can get good chicken I really love chicken. Not the kind that is drenched in grease. I prefer a deliciously moist baked/broiled chicken. Rotisserie ones are nice but only from Kroger, or a local store right down the street from where I live.

Any other place and the quality is temperamental. Wal-marts ones are gross as hell. After eating one from Farm Fresh that baked the liver inside of it, I can't bring myself to try another chicken from there. That said once you have one you can eat off of it for around a week. Heating up the meat and putting it into a rice dinner is really delicious. If it goes a bit dry in the fridge you can add it to a rice dinner with more flavor to balance it out (such as a Parmesan rice dinner).

Other than that I don't eat things like beef, pork, or sea-food. 

As for leather based outfits: I have a really really nice pair of expensive leather boots that I got for my Y'Knossos V1 on sale. They still smell wonderfully like leather and I love them.

I also have a leather jacket that I wear during wetter times or colder times with a hoodie underneath. That one came from a thrift store. I also have a small purse-like bag that has a long strap that goes around your shoulder and diagonal to the side. It's made of leather and a little beaten up. It's very comfortable to wear.

I think two of my collars are made of a leather base. I love leather but only really certain types(I don't really care much for goat skin or sheep skin). Leather shoes and leather jackets have more practicality to me versus many synthetics. I kind of laugh when people get in a tizzy about "How dare you wear leather". Really now, it's just as bloody as the production of plastics, which some synthetic fabrics for different clothing products are made from. For plastics you need the whole fossil fuel thing, and many forms of getting these fossil fuels cause the death of many animals. One is not any more environmentally conscious than the other.

Fur products: Two tails that came from a reservation. The animal was hunted, killed humanely, the meat eaten, and the body sold for parts to bring in a bit of income. One is a black fox tail with a silver tip. The other is a coyote tail. Which one I wear when I go out to college depends upon my outfit. If I am wearing less warm colors, like black and gray than I wear the fox tail. If I wear warmer colors with a lot of brown's (tan, khaki, ect) I wear the coyote tail because it matches better. I really don't have any other fur products.

EDIT: When I wear a lot of leather or fur, it's more of a statement. PETA is heavy down here and it's base of operations here is not far from my college. I know wearing what I wear really pisses them off. So as a statement of being so heavily against the group, I wear things they can't stand.

That said when it is cold and the sun is out and you have to stand in it waiting for a bus that is always late, that leather is good for keeping warm. All you have to do is stand in the sun-light and the leather heats up. It's nice.

Unlike things like hoodies, and other popular things to wear, when it rains leather at least the quality I have for my jacket does not soak. It's waterproof. So your jacket dries faster than other clothes, especially cotton based ones and it doesn't have that annoying texture of a lot of waterpoof synthetics.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I had a Subway BLT toasted sub for supper because of you.


You're welcome.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a free peperoni pizza from 'attack of the show' yesterday.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> ShÃ nwÃ ng said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...



Lol Apache configs.  Without a trailing slash 404s, but with doesn't.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

I ate a sandwich with 5 types of meat in it today.

Do I win?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a proud meat eater.

My fursona's a carnivore, why wouldn't I be one too?

Animals eat each other all the time, why shouldn't I?



I've been thinking of getting a real animal tail, a long black one, but would be worried on where the fur came from. It would be nice to know, but most of the people at the conventions and trade shows where I see the fur sold tell me "Well, the fur comes from trappers in Canada" and that's about as much info as I can get out of them. Like, is the animal killed quickly and is the rest of it used in any way?


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I recently enjoyed a nice Serloin steak last night and plan to eat some roast chicken later on and also:
> 
> Look at my hat made from cute mammals of some sort



Lol, mail peta activists and whatnot envelopes of beef.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a home cooked cheeseburger for dinner, two genuine fur felt hats (One Stetson, one Australian Outback Collection)
3 Leather Jackets (two black, one brown), 1 pair of leather boots (light brown/tanish), a pair of black leather driving gloves, 


I really want a large steak now, you know what, venison, I'm going hunting, brb


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2010)

$20 became lunch for the rest of the week :9


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

I ate a cheeseburger today


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't eat meat cause I'm a vetrenarian.


----------



## Russ (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> We are hunters, and denying that would be simply a lie. I just think we ought to end life responsibly and in a humane way.


 
This. I would support the increasing of humane conditions or the preventing overhunting/fishing. And for the sake of a balanced diet, I should be eating a more varied diet but I love meat too much to stop eating it completely.



TashkentFox said:


> Baby cows are de-fucking-licious.


 
Amen to that. I actually went out and got some after posting here.



Zoopedia said:


> Technically any killing of animals is unecessary, because humans can surive perfectly well without meat.
> 
> Just saying.


 
Technically yes. With protein substitutes and etc... it is possible to survive without meat. However, by nature, we are omnivores.

And frankly, I would be too miserable without meat. And I speak that from experience. I had occasions where I spent whole weekends with some vegans I know. The food wasn't bad. But I had a craving for meat to the point the that the first thing I did upon returning was going to a steakhouse.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone who would turn down a steak and kidney pudding is deranged.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Russ said:


> This. I would support the increasing of humane conditions or the preventing overhunting/fishing. And for the sake of a balanced diet, I should be eating a more varied diet but I love meat too much to stop eating it completely.


 Exactly.

Also: Just ate a whole pack of hotdogs and its only 8:30 am


----------



## Lobar (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Also: Just ate a whole pack of hotdogs and its only 8:30 am



Don't you feel gross for doing that? :|


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 29, 2010)

all my meals today were meat. bacon and egg breakfast, ham sammich for lunch, large cheeseburger for dinner, and meaty snacks in between.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Don't you feel gross for doing that? :|


 Not really. and I am hungery again=/


----------



## Morroke (Apr 29, 2010)

I ate a newborn kitten today.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually didn't eat any meat today, weird..

Edit: Oh, wait, I just ate a meat pie.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I ate a newborn kitten today.



What's your recepie?

And I have a leather longcoat and 2 pairs of boots.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Anyone who would turn down a steak and kidney pudding is deranged.



Or American.

I want a Baconator right now.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Or American.



Same thing.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Yesterday's dinner with my friends: Seal stew. Seal meat, mushrooms, celery, bacon, salt, pepper and  onions YUMMY! One of my favorite meals! And by the way, it is not all  burned, seal meat is just really dark.





Hate mail to the usual address.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Yesterday's dinner with my friends: Seal stew. Seal meat, mushrooms, celery, bacon, salt, pepper and  onions YUMMY! One of my favorite meals! And by the way, it is not all  burned, seal meat is just really dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you French Canadians, you have balls, unlike the French in France.


----------



## Beta_7x (Apr 30, 2010)

Think I should enter it for the Furry Iron chef contest?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Think I should enter it for the Furry Iron chef contest?



You'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG OMG OMFG

I have dead birds in my freezer, I have a coyote pelt, I have a taxidermy fox puppet, I have some taxidermy birds and some fox faces, a fox tail, some rabbit pelts, 3 fur coats, 4 leather jackets, a pile of leather scraps, and I want to make the first real fur fursuit. :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 30, 2010)

I have three rabbit pelts, a small pouch made from a rabbit pelt, a raccoon cap, a hollowed-out bone of some sort, and at one point I had a large deer pelt and a cat skull.  I think my dad threw the skull away since it was from one of our own cats and I think my stepdad took the deer pelt.  :I

I don't like leather much, but I love fur.  The animal is dead, so I'm pretty sure it won't miss its hide.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I have three rabbit pelts, a small pouch made from a rabbit pelt, a raccoon cap, a hollowed-out bone of some sort, and at one point I had a large deer pelt and a cat skull.  I think my dad threw the skull away since it was from one of our own cats and I think my stepdad took the deer pelt.  :I
> 
> I don't like leather much, but I love fur.  The animal is dead, so I'm pretty sure it won't miss its hide.  :V


I want that pouch. x3

I'm saving up for a cowhide. I want to use it as a rug.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> I want that pouch. x3



I can't find it.  ;^;


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't find it.  ;^;


:<
I have a leather pouch, but I want one with fur on it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

My shoes are suede, I have ugg-style boots made of lambskin i think [don't judge me. they're warm], my belts are leather, and I will eat a goldfish live for $1.

o_o


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> and I will eat a goldfish live for $1.



I've done that for free.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've done that for free.


 my dad once ate upwards of 30 for like $50. And i'd do it free but the fishies cost money


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> my dad once ate upwards of 30 for like $50. And i'd do it free but the fishies cost money



Not if you win them from a fun fair.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Not if you win them from a fun fair.


 
The fair costs money ;P


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The fair costs money ;P



Ah well, they're not very expensive to buy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright, you know what? STFU. My mass of cleavage today will silence you. -tackles-


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Alright, you know what? STFU. My mass of cleavage today will silence you. -tackles-



I like cleavage.


----------

